# Best hot weather camo t-shirt???



## StikR (Aug 31, 2008)

What is a good synthetic material t-shirt that is light weight and won't get torn up too easy?

Been looking at the Bass Pro VisaEndurance line.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Aug 31, 2008)

I went to the Under Armor outlet store over in Dawsonville and picked up a couple long sleeve camo shirts for about $15/$20 a piece.


----------



## krentz (Aug 31, 2008)

its hard to beat under armour heat gear


----------



## StikR (Aug 31, 2008)

My sons have worn the UA Heat Gear playing sports and they think it makes them hotter.  Are you guys sure it keeps you cooler while keeping you dry?


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Sep 2, 2008)

I wear that stuff under my body armor in Iraq. I swear by it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 2, 2008)

under armor loose fit heat gear


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Sep 2, 2008)

Under Armor if it is treated with an anti microbial.  Also check out Ballastic Wear from Mossy Oak Apparel Company.  I have used the Ballastic wear on hunts out west and it is awesome.  Actually performs better.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 3, 2008)

I wear the Redhead Air-Mesh pants and shirt when it's really hot and humid by themselves.  I have 4 sets of UA heat gear and the loose stuff and when it's hot and humid the UA makes it whorse for me.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 3, 2008)

*Cool clothing..*

Here's what we do when hunting the early season 90+ degree heat of the Low Country of SC. 

Snake Boots. Cotton t shirt , Shorts. Thermacell. Shannon's Bug tamer jacket. 

That's the clothing.  Here's the secret. 

Take a large ziploc bag. Take the Bugtamer and put into a cooler full of ice and water. Soak thoroughly. Pull out of cooler and wring out most of the water. Put the jacket into the ziplock. Carry to the stand. Once in the stand, fire up the Thermacell and don the jacket. 

You will be cool throughout the hunt and mosquito free....the icy water will slowly evaporate and you will remain cool. It works. Been doing it for years.


----------



## brkbowma (Sep 4, 2008)

The leafy bug suit from walmart is great also.


----------

